# Good Lookin Brutes!



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice pic of us Canadian Brutes takin a break in a water hole!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice brute man, always liked those MSA Diesels. Looks like you all are worn out...Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good better get that water riding done now you will be frozen here shortly lol....as for me i ride year round in water lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Nice brute man, always liked those MSA Diesels. Looks like you all are worn out...Lol


Yea it was along day for us, we started out on a 3hr ride to the area at 7am, docked and then quaded all over the place! It was 90 degrees out and humidity like I can't even explain. We found this water hole and spent a good 2 hours cooling off lol.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a good looking line up.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

We didn't even plan it that way either lol goes from 06 to 09 respectively hahaha


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea all I have are little mudlites, but all the tree roots and ruts get to you over time. I now see why some people want Power Steering on atv's now.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks good just needed mine and My Bud Mark's bike and it would have been 5 red brutes LOL!!!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

lol thats a good picture ......
i especially like the middle one .....

hmmm i wonder why ???


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> Looks good just needed mine and My Bud Mark's bike and it would have been 5 red brutes LOL!!!


and my silver and green one!,m dang missed the ride, family time!


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> Looks good just needed mine and My Bud Mark's bike and it would have been 5 red brutes LOL!!!


 We may just have to get a pic of that in St. Jean hopefully we can meet up somewhere!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the XL2's on the 650.

and for the record i still think the brute is the best looking atv around. :bug:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

vogie said:


> Yea it was along day for us, we started out on a 3hr ride to the area at 7am, docked and then quaded all over the place! It was 90 degrees out and humidity like I can't even explain. We found this water hole and spent a good 2 hours cooling off lol.


What? 90? thats good riding weather down here! lol


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> What? 90? thats good riding weather down here! lol


 I agree it is definitely good here too but the humidity kills ya it gets to like 88% and with chest waders on it's **** hot!

I hate to complain about the summer weather though our winters here suck lol!


----------

